# Bear Meat  snack stick recipe needed



## swedefishmn (Sep 19, 2020)

Finally put some bear meat in the freezer and am looking for a good bear meat snack stick recipe.  I plan to mix it 75/25 or 50/50 bear/deer to cut the bear fat.


----------

